# What to wear?



## furstyferret81 (Jul 22, 2011)

Just interested on what people are wearing while urbexing. Is it better to be all black with a hoodie or go for the Ghostbusters 2 'i belong here' and get a hi-vis with white helmet in hopes you look legit...


----------



## furstyferret81 (Jul 22, 2011)

While im on, could someone let me know how i get a mail sent if someone replies to my thread cause i carnt see an option for it...


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 22, 2011)

I like to wear a top hat to give other explorers something to aspire to...

Kidding. Combats are a must, anything less than 8 pockets is pointless.
"Wearing all black looks suspicious, go for navy blue, it really brings out the colour in your eyes" - Ninjalicious

Hi-via does have it's place on the right sites.


----------



## night crawler (Jul 22, 2011)

Some of the urbex photo's Ive seen they don't seem to bother with clothes


----------



## Janey68 (Jul 22, 2011)

night crawler said:


> Some of the urbex photo's Ive seen they don't seem to bother with clothes



Yeah I've noticed that.....where would you put your phone and torch?????


----------



## night crawler (Jul 22, 2011)

Mmm I know where I could strap the torch but the phone could be a tad uncomfortable.


----------



## King Al (Jul 22, 2011)

[ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=3310"]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=3310[/ame]


http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/index.php?do=safety

Have a look at these threads ^^^ furstyferret, i'm afraid this question has been debated so many times your just going to get lots of _interesting _answers...


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 22, 2011)

furstyferret81 said:


> While im on, could someone let me know how i get a mail sent if someone replies to my thread cause i carnt see an option for it...


Click on Quick Links on the top bar. 
Look under User Control Panel and click on Edit Options.
In the second box down (Messaging & Notification) you'll find a box to tick which will enable email notifications.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 22, 2011)

normally I wear Jeans, T-shirt and a hoodie with a small backpack

I've been on an explorer with a lad that pulled out a hardhat and high vis for middleton mine


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 22, 2011)

PaulPowers said:


> normally I wear Jeans, T-shirt and a hoodie with a small backpack...


Snap! 
Mind, I'll wear a big jacket if it's cold...or even two jackets if it's on a WW2 airfield in January. Brrrr!


----------



## Em_Ux (Jul 22, 2011)

You can't go wrong with combats!


----------



## smiler (Jul 22, 2011)

What you wear depends on what you’re intending to explore, combats are a good thing to have, sometimes a hard hat is sensible to take, good footwear is a must a good comfortable backpack helps keep your gear safe and dry,


----------



## Dexter24 (Jul 22, 2011)

Personaly I dont go anywhere without a team of Nepalise porters a grand piano a mummified yeti foot, and a gimp mask but thats just me....


----------



## scribble (Jul 22, 2011)

Long Indian-cotton sundress and toe loop flipflops are a really stupid choice when exploring old smelting works in Buxton.


----------



## mookster (Jul 23, 2011)

I wore flip flops when I had a little venture round the derelict parts of a museum/fortress in Menorca!


----------



## MD (Jul 23, 2011)

jeans..... boots or maybe adiddas superstars if im feeling a little old school..


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 23, 2011)

Janey68 said:


> Yeah I've noticed that.....where would you put your phone and torch?????




Dunno but if you develop sufficient strength in your butt cheeks that might work!


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 23, 2011)

furstyferret81 said:


> Is it better to be all black with a hoodie or go for the Ghostbuster.



I reckon there's two schools of thought... proper black is a colour (well a lack of colour actually!) which is not overly common in nature so daft as it sounds someone dressed all in black can often stand out like a sore thumb. Conversely wearing army pattern DPM combats or the like make you look like you're up to no good if you are found skulking around in the undergrowth.

So... we opted for some old army "lightweight" plain olive drab trousers and a dark top together with strong boots. Trainers are naff if you stand on broken glass or metalwork and you'll as like as not end up in hospital having something nasty removed from your foot. Again the army have the answer in the form of "combat highs" or the like. But be sure to put loads of dubbing into the leather because they creak like a b*gger otherwise!

Mind you, none of that should be neccesary because you wouldn't want to break the law and trespass anywhere... so just wear a nice subdued outfit like this guy when you rock up at security with your camera and ask to be let in...


----------



## smiler (Jul 23, 2011)

That outfit would be great TJ if you wanted to explore a daffodil farm and if we stick our phones where you suggest, FOR GODS SAKE DON'T HAVE EM SET TO VIBRATE, could be rather embarrassing


----------



## TranKmasT (Jul 23, 2011)

PaulPowers said:


> normally I wear Jeans, T-shirt and a hoodie with a small backpack
> 
> I've been on an explorer with a lad that pulled out a hardhat and high vis for middleton mine



Yeah, me too. But they must have MASSIVE LOGOS so I can blend in with the other chavs.

Oh and a decent utility belt to store my TINS for TAGGING


----------

